# Help posting pictures.



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I apologize if there is already a thread like this but I couldn't find one and I refuse to be left out of the fun any longer!

Every time I post a picture, it always says "redirect notice" it never just posts the picture like everyone else. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

How exactly do you post them?


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Right click on the picture, and select "copy image URL" Then paste that in the picture pop-up.
You can't just copy the website's URL.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

[IMG]http://insert_picture_url_here.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

BlueGiraffe said:


> Right click on the picture, and select "copy image URL" Then paste that in the picture pop-up.
> You can't just copy the website's URL.


I have a macbook I can't right click... Do you know of another way? Hmmm but this might help. BRB!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Did not work!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-mustached-princess-bride-cat.jpg


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

http://idigitalcitizen.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/xwookies.jpg?w=469


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

[URL="http://idigitalcitizen.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/xwookies.jpg?w=469"/URL]


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOT Thanks @Erudis


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Also, just clicking that icon that looks like a small picture of a tree, then copying the URL to there will put it in img tags.


----------

